# Damiki Vault (Blade Lure)



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have just picked up one of the Damiki Vault lures in the 55 :lol: these little beauties look the goods for the up and coming Snapper season :twisted: :lol: (with upgraded terminal)


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

They look good Kelly
I like the looks of 014H, 233H, 234H and 273H patterns.
Which one did you purchase?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> I have just picked up one of the Damiki Vault lures in the 55 :lol: these little beauties look the goods for the up and coming Snapper season :twisted: :lol: (with upgraded terminal)


I have several 42's havent seen the 55's in shops here yet.

I have 005, 019, 23611 and what could be 012h. Lost a 005 and a 016 before after hooking several decent sized bream on them in about 20 minutes biggest was 38cm


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

GoneFishn said:


> I have just picked up one of the Damiki Vault lures in the 55 :lol: these little beauties look the goods for the up and coming Snapper season :twisted: :lol: (with upgraded terminal)


are they available at bcf?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I'd consider the Vaults better than the Ecogear VX's, and they certainly have a better colour range.

It's a brilliant action to feel through ya rod, and I'm on a bit of a blade craze at the moment. I'm prefering blades to soft plastics for deep water.

Here in Adelaide they've been smashing the Bream, and I've also picked up a few pinkies (to 40cm) on them whilst targetting Bream alongside concrete walls and pylons, so the Snapper certainly seem to like them too.


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

are you alowed to anser the question of how much?? ;-)


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

heres my list 8) 
42
-Black Holo
-Black Gold Holo
-Red Ghost
-Mat Tiger

55
-Crystal
-Spot Blue Holo
-Spot Pink Holo

i might change the trebles to doubles


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

fishingchap said:


> are you alowed to anser the question of how much?? ;-)


Probably not but as long as I dont say where I got it from ;-) it should be ok $14.95


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Picked one up today.
Got the 55 Black Gold (236H)
Good price too.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Have to say very happy with these lures  I started off using Sp's for the sambos yesterday and did manage the odd one but Neil who was fishing just a few metres away was pulling a fish nearly every cast using a metal slice. So I put on the Vault and first cast it got hit on the drop and now I was getting fish nearly every cast. I also did a bit of a troll with it and also picked up some *****'s :lol: But the main result I wanted was to get a couple of snapper/pinkies which I did  So overall very happy, they have a very strong action and cast very well. I did change the rear treble to a single and the front treble I cut off the bottom hook to reduce the chance of snagging.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Jees Kelly, That vault has taken a pounding from one session.
Though you should get a few sessions out of it yet.
Not bad for the price of a bag of frozen Pillies!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

It sure did, not all the damage is from fish as I was fishing over a very rocky/reefy section  I may put a coat of rod varnish or something to stop further chipping of the paint, but to be honest I think if all the paint did come off it would probably still work :lol:


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday,

wow sounds like a good catch with these metal blades.

 where do you get these with a range like your one for bream and flathead.

would be much apprecited :mrgreen:

Thanks Dane


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

youngyaker said:


> where do you get these with a range like your one for bream and flathead.
> 
> would be much apprecited :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks Dane


Here ya go, http://www.searingtackle.com.au or coming to a BCF store near you, I reckon snapper will smash these things, especially the Vault 55.

Regards

Al


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Biggles said:


> youngyaker said:
> 
> 
> > where do you get these with a range like your one for bream and flathead.
> ...


Yep on both accounts :lol: You will need to up-grade the hooks if you are chasing large Snapper with them.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Biggles said:


> Here ya go, http://www.searingtackle.com.au/index.htm or coming to a BCF store near you, I reckon snapper will smash these things, especially the Vault 55.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Al


Biggles the link you posted doesn't work, this should help.  http://www.searingtackle.com.au


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go, http://www.searingtackle.com.au/index.htm or coming to a BCF store near you, I reckon snapper will smash these things, especially the Vault 55.
> ...


Thanks Kelly, not sure what I did there  trebles and snap upgraded and ready to rock, roll on Saturday.

Al


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha thanks 4 the help i found it before anyways 

Dane


----------

